# Total blooper - the kingfisher



## LaFoto (Apr 16, 2007)

Just so you see that photos can go totally wrong - this was the ONE and ONLY time in ALL my life that I have EVER seen a kingfisher (last summer, off the boat, on the banks of the rivers round Berlin), and my ONLY photo came out like this  ...







After that, the boat had passed and we were gone. 
No chance to take one other pic to try and get a better one.
Hmph :er:


----------



## Sgt_Major (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive seen 2 kingfishers, both times they were gone before I got the camera raised


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 16, 2007)

It really does mean a lot to me when people of your calibur post photos like these.  I feel like I may yet have a chance to start capturing shots the way I would like.
Thank you for sharing this Corinna


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 16, 2007)

oh well.... you'll always have the memory... haha, but a photo would have been better


----------



## RedDevilUK (Apr 16, 2007)

i havent seen one, and unless i go somewhere exotic on holiday... i doubt i will.

shame it didnt turn out  would have been nice to have.... makes a good advert for a VR lens though hehehe


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2007)

but at least you've seen one, some of us haven't seen one


----------



## crypticscript (Apr 16, 2007)

I have seen Kingfishers several times, but never when I have had my Camera with me.........

........ That is until I spotted one on a beach in Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt, about two years ago. I quickly focused, composed and shot three pics before it flew off. However, in the only good shot that I got it was sat on  top of a beach umbrella. There were no verdant green riverbanks for a background for that  little chap! I guess that shows you that you should always look out for the unusual...


----------

